# TPO problems



## akrenovate (Feb 27, 2011)

A house I am working on just had a tar roof replaced with TPO and after welding there are several areas near the eaves that are a bit bunched and pleated (for lack of a better description), which has the owner and myself a little bit concerned. The roofer was not experienced with the product from my understanding, and did a bit of a hack job in other aspects (read cosmetic), but the biggest concern is the areas that are creased and lifted off of the underlayment, which in this case is a rim of 2x4 and rigid foam insulation. He offers a 3 year warranty on his work, but my thought is that issues would arise long after the warranty expires but long before the material should need replacing. 

Any advice from the collective wisdom?


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Some wrinkles will work themselves smooth shortly but it sounds like an area you should not allow even cosmetic defects in. If it's the eave it should not be "lifting" at all if properly fastened. What you are saying sounds more like a symptom of possible worse problems. Has anyone properly probed the seams of the roof. That would be my main concern in your case. 

That aside, don't worry because it's only a 7-10 year roof anyways around here.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Pictures will help. 

I don't believe wrinkles in TPO will work themselves out. At least that's never been my experience. However with non reinforced EPDM, yes the wrinkles will often work themselves out after a few cold nights.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

TPO wrinkles in a Fully Adhered will not work them selfs out. EPDM none reinforced yes. TPO has the reinforcment so no. Also Very hard to put wrinkles in anything reinforeced. I mean you almost have to try. I flashed 8' high walls with 60mil reinforced EPDM and didnt get a wrinkle one. regular epdm, that would have been a challage. Post some pictures it could be something it could be nothing.


----------



## dennis (Nov 17, 2004)

Sounds like they were stretching the material as they welded causing the buckle. That can be cut, flattened and patched. 
Like Renegade said, I would check all the seams for problems.


----------



## akrenovate (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies so far. I'll try to get some pics posted in the next couple of days. Good to know the trouble spots can be cut out and patched if need be.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

almost anything can be fixed. Some wrinkles are best left alone unless its very noticable. Wrinkling while seaming can and will happen if the person is not paying attention to what htey are doing.


----------



## akrenovate (Feb 27, 2011)

Took some pics today before knocking off.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

First picture, cutt he wrinkle lay it flat, then seal ontop with unreinforced 6" flashing tpo membrane. I am not a fan of the way they did the edge detail. Is that TPO coated metal? If not they should have used an over and under method where first the field membrane wraps over the edge of the roof, then the gravel stop/gutter flashing is mounted ontop of the field membrane, then a 5 or 6" strip in to seal the roof to the metal. If it's TPO coated metal it would be accepotable, which is part of the reason I don't often use the TPO coated metal. I prefer redundancy.

2nd picture is cosmetic. If it's a concern you can cut it and patch it as described above, but not necessary IMO. 

Probe bothe seams around that wrinkle to make sure they are sealed completely. If not, a simple patch of nonreinforced tpo would suffice. You could use reinforced if you wanted, but then would need cut edge sealant. 

Which now that I think about it, I don't see cut edge sealant. However that may be a factory edge. I can't really tell in the picture.


----------



## akrenovate (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks grumpy. He did get tpo coated metal bent into drip edge and bonded to that. These pics are just examples of how the entire roof is along the eaves. Every piece is wrinkled like this at the same spot. My concern is this could be a weak point that would fail...is that a founded concern, or is it all just cosmetic?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

If you're worried take a 6" circle of white non reinforced and center the circle over where each wrinkle meets the metal and weld in place. Why white? Because the drip edge is white even though the membrane looks gray/grey and you don't want to see gray patches from the ground. IMO it's mostly cosmetic. 

Everyone gets a wrinkle from time to time when hand welding. I find it usually happens when you are somehow restricting the movement of one sheet of membrane or seam rolling imptroperly. There is a technique that takes a little bit of experience to develop.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

To me it looks like the 2nd picture he over heated the TPO and your seeing the scrim and underside tpo. if that is the case it needs to be patched because the scrim will wick in water.


----------

